# Which freshmen have you excited about the futue of your program?



## Rebel Yell (Nov 20, 2014)

I think we're far enough into the season to have seen the future of our programs.  We all have freshmen that we have been high on since signing day and some that are better then we thought.

Who has you excited about your program going forward?
Who will be the face of your team for the future?  
Who should the rest of us be on the lookout for should we end up facing you in the next couple of years?


eta: I know I left the "r" out of future.  A little help from a mod would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 20, 2014)

Calvin Cook and Travis Rudolph. Both are already proven game changers.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re:*

UGA has lots of freshman contributors and the future is bright.  I also expect quite a recruiting class on the way.

Offense
----------
Nick Chubb RB
Sony Michel RB
Isaiah McKensie KOR/PR/WR
Jeb Blazevich TE

Defense
----------
Lorenzo Carter OLB
Dominick Sanders FS


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 20, 2014)

Offense- Jalen Hurd
defense- Derek Barnett

Look out for- Joshua Dobbs


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 20, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Calvin Cook and Travis Rudolph. Both are already proven game changers.



Dalvin is pretty good, too. 

Ermon Lane, Lorenzo Featherston are a couple more.

As long as our next qb, probably JJ Constantino, is competent, we shouldn't miss a beat after Winston.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Nov 20, 2014)

At Ohio State have to go with jt barrett, but more than half the starters are freshmen and sophomores.  So between that and ufm's recruiting,  the future looks really good.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 20, 2014)

308-MIKE said:


> At Ohio State have to go with jt barrett, but more than half the starters are freshmen and sophomores.  So between that and ufm's recruiting,  the future looks really good.



What he said!!! I don't even know where to start as far as freshman.

JT Barrett
Raekwon McMillan
Curtis Samuel
Marshon Lattimore
Dante Booker and on and on?

As I've stated already, OSU has the youngest 2 deep rotation of any team in the nation. I can't even imagine what this team will be like in a year or two!!!!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 20, 2014)

Chubb!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 20, 2014)

formula1 said:


> UGA has lots of freshman contributors and the future is bright.  I also expect quite a recruiting class on the way.
> 
> Offense
> ----------
> ...



I agree with all but chubb.

















Im just pulling yo leg. Hes a beast fo sho


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 20, 2014)

formula1 said:


> UGA has lots of freshman contributors and the future is bright.  I also expect quite a recruiting class on the way.
> 
> Offense
> ----------
> ...



This is a good list.  I think Blazevich is a NFL tight-end and Carter is going to be a monster.  Trent Thompson will be ready to start as a freshman next year.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 20, 2014)

All of them... 

Roll Tide!!


----------



## maker4life (Nov 20, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Dalvin is pretty good, too.
> 
> Ermon Lane, Lorenzo Featherston are a couple more.
> 
> As long as our next qb, probably JJ Constantino, is competent, we shouldn't miss a beat after Winston.



Apperantly my droid hasnt seen many Dalvins!!

I was excited about Featherston but until he learns to hold the edge he needs to sit his butt on the sideline.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 20, 2014)

AccUbonD said:


> Offense- Jalen Hurd
> defense- Derek Barnett
> 
> Look out for- Joshua Dobbs



 I am a fan of Dobbs. Was discussing him today at work with a fellow dog fan and he was telling me he too was in awe at some of his passes vs UGA this year.  Dude has pro written all over him.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 20, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> This is a good list.  I think Blazevich is a NFL tight-end and Carter is going to be a monster.  Trent Thompson will be ready to start as a freshman next year.



plus 42 Kimbrough is a beast for a freshman.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 20, 2014)

Cam Robinson, Altee Tenpenny, Cooper Bateman, and whoever replaces Adam Griffith at kicking field goals.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 20, 2014)

This guy's pretty good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 20, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> This guy's pretty good.



Is that Kaaya(sp?)?
He has come a long way from the debacle in Louisville.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 20, 2014)

westcobbdog said:


> I am a fan of Dobbs. Was discussing him today at work with a fellow dog fan and he was telling me he too was in awe at some of his passes vs UGA this year.  Dude has pro written all over him.



Dobbs didn't play vs Uga lol. I look forward to the whole tennessee team next year. And years down the road. The east will be orange.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 21, 2014)

Chubb!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 21, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Is that Kaaya(sp?)?
> He has come a long way from the debacle in Louisville.



Yes, that is Brad Kaaya. Freshman record holder at UM for yards, completion % and touchdowns.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 21, 2014)

formula1 said:


> UGA has lots of freshman contributors and the future is bright.  I also expect quite a recruiting class on the way.
> 
> Offense
> ----------
> ...



D. All of the above.

We could use some more strength at the QB position.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 21, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> What he said!!! I don't even know where to start as far as freshman.
> 
> JT Barrett
> Raekwon McMillan
> ...



 Looking at OSU's depth chart at rivals if I counted correctly OSU has 22 SO or FR in the two deep where as Tennessee has 28 SO or FR is the two deep. Sorry again but OSU loses again to the SEC. (sarcasm)


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey elfii,we just signed a 5 star QB named Jacob Eason.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 21, 2014)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey elfii,we just signed a 5 star QB named Jacob Eason.



Not to mention Bryce Ramsey, Jacob Park and Faton Bauta.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 21, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Dobbs didn't play vs Uga lol. I look forward to the whole tennessee team next year. And years down the road. The east will be orange.



I doubt it was Worley i liked, who was it?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 21, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> Dobbs didn't play vs Uga lol. I look forward to the whole tennessee team next year. And years down the road. The east will be orange.



You got one part of that right. Years down the road. About 25. Looks like the Dawgs will have a top 2 recruiting ranking this year and we have a pile of talented freshmen.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 21, 2014)

Worley played te whole game except 1 quarter and then Peterman came in. I know you didn't like him lol. They were trying to save Dobbs redshirt this year. Started peterman the bama game at first and he ain't no count which we all knew and burned Dobbs redshirt and put him in the rest of that game. Starter since.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 21, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> You got one part of that right. Years down the road. About 25. Looks like the Dawgs will have a top 2 recruiting ranking this year and we have a pile of talented freshmen.



But the same coaches lol. It's the same way every year y'all have for top 5 rec classes a lot and what have y'all done with em. Nuddin!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> But the same coaches lol. It's the same way every year y'all have for top 5 rec classes a lot and what have y'all done with em. Nuddin!



Uhh, not quite.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 22, 2014)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey elfii,we just signed a 5 star QB named Jacob Eason.



Jacob Eason is a JR so he's in the 2016 class. It'll be a while until he gets here. Looking foward to it though!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 22, 2014)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Jacob Eason is a JR so he's in the 2016 class. It'll be a while until he gets here. Looking foward to it though!



Ramsey will be a Senior and Park will be a junior and word is that this kid will be the starter from day one, he is that good.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 22, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Ramsey will be a Senior and Park will be a junior and word is that this kid will be the starter from day one, he is that good.



I think Ramsey will be a rs junior and Park a rs sophomore.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 22, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Ramsey will be a Senior and Park will be a junior and word is that this kid will be the starter from day one, he is that good.



No way Right starts him if Ramsey is still here. You know how he is about loyalty to the program. We've seen it time and time again.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2014)

I pretty sure that Ramsey is a red shirt freshman.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 22, 2014)

For some reason I was thinking Ramsey was a RS soph.  He verbally committed in 2011 and was the first UGA commit for 2013 and that's what had me thinking that.  Committed 7-15-2011.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 22, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> No way Right starts him if Ramsey is still here. You know how he is about loyalty to the program. We've seen it time and time again.



You're probably right, but they are saying this kid is has the best talent at QB  for UGA since Matt Stafford and they're saying this as the kid's a HS sophomore.  Same thing with the offensive tackle, Ben Cleveland.  He will start on the offensive line from day one at UGA.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 22, 2014)

6'7" 320 lbs as a hs soph.  Can UGA just suit him up now?


----------

